# Making a square kendama?



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright, so this is my first post on the forums. I'm trying to make a toy out of wood called a kendama. Normally this would be easily done using a lathe, but I'm not making a normal kendama. I got the idea from someone to make a square one. I've already made the basic design out of cardboard, but I have absolutely no idea how I would go about making it out of wood.

This is what I want to make out of wood:

















I want to make the three cups on it cut out pyramids, for lack of a better word. Basically like the underside of one of these rivets in each cup.










Today I tried making it using a really awful piece of wood I had (It was an old bed post from an ikea bed. It split unbelievably easy)
I sort of was able to get the shape down using an angle grinder, but it didn't look particularly clean. None of the sides were straight or at 90 degree angles. I had absolutely no idea how to cut a square out of the middle piece so I could slide it over the center spike. And I still have no idea how to make the cutout pyramids, or how to cut a hole that doesn't go all the way through the wooden cube

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Tools to use, wood to use (normally they're made of beech wood, but I'm not sure if there would be a better hardwood for the job) techniques to get what I'm looking for.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What tools do you have access to?


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't have a whole lot of tools for wood working, as I've never really done it much. I want to eventually get a wood lathe and a belt sander, but that wouldn't be for this project anywho. The tools I have access to are a 4 1/2" angle grinder, jig saw, drill, rotary tool, circular saw, vibrating sander, and I'm pretty sure I have a router. 

But I'm open to buy tools if necessary, as long as they aren't too expensive. I know there are atleast a few other people interested in buying one of these, so that would hopefully make up for cost in material/tools.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure I have a router.


 HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Pardon me while I collect my jaw up from the floor.
This is an inherited shop - at least in part - yes? 

I'd not be looking to defray or exonerate the cost of machine tool purchases with the sale of - - - - anything. 

If you buy cheap you will most probably not be buying safe nor very effective tools.

Maybe hand tools are the better route, especially used ones at flea markets. As a general proposition the older tools are better than the newer ones so long as they ain't broke. 
A great many hand to0ols you can manufacture yourself like the bow saw, hand planes, even dovetail and tenon/panel saws you can make yourself.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dynikus said:


> I don't have a whole lot of tools for wood working, as I've never really done it much. I want to eventually get a wood lathe and a belt sander, but that wouldn't be for this project anywho. The tools I have access to are a 4 1/2" angle grinder, jig saw, drill, rotary tool, circular saw, vibrating sander, and I'm pretty sure I have a router.


I am not sure what dimensions the final item will be, but I am thinking you may not have a good set of tools to make this item.

You also do not state if you are going to get rough stock lumber of final dimensioned lumber.

You will likely need clamps, 90 deg square, accurate rule, fine mechanical pencil or marking knife.

I would want to use a bandsaw or scroll saw. You could make the initial shape by hand with a coping saw.

You will need wood vise to hold the piece for some of the operations.

I would also want to use hand chisels. Likely want to use a dead blow rubber hammer for some of the chiseling.

I would not attempt to use the angle grinder. The item is too small, and an angle grinder is not easy to control. A jig saw will likely give uneven cuts since the blades tend to flex at the bottom. You would have to cut on the heavy side, then need a lot of cleanup.

Even with the small width belt sander, this project will likely need hand sanding to finish.

I would consider a 1in belt sander with various grits. This is an example.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2081245/29956/rikon-1-belt-x-5-disc-sander.aspx

As Cliff mentioned, it is not easy to get your money back from tool purchases, so consider these the cost of the hobby.


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, that's something I forgot to mention, I have a bench mounted vise, as well as plenty of clamps. 








The two cups mount on the center spike 3 1/2 inches down, leaving a 2" spike at the top. And the 2 3/4" cube has a tapering whole 3/4 of the way through the center to fit over the spike.

I can make the basic shape fairly easily. My only problems are:
The type of wood to use (rough stock would probably work fine, I just need it to be 3"x3")
Cutting a square hole through the center of the 1 1/2"x1 1/2"x4" to fit over the tapered spike
Cutting the pyramid shapes out of the cups to allow for the 2 3/4" cube to fit a corner inside
Making a hole in the cube

For the square hole through the center of the 2 cup piece, I'm thinking drill 4 holes at the corners, use a jigsaw to cut out the piece, then file down any rough edges to make it clean?


----------

